# Go kart to EV conversion



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

First question you have to ask yourself is what is your budget? 

My first Electric Go Kart I converted used a modified starter motors and car batteries. I got up to 26km/h. However, the motors would get hot. You can read more about my original build with one motor and my next phase with two motors.

My second Electric Go Kart which I am still refining uses at the moment


a series wound brushed DC motor rated at 2.5hp (paid AU$20),
Kelly Controls KDZ48400 controller (under US$280) and currently running at 24 volts using two car batteries. In my opinion, LiFePO4 batteries are better, but are more expensive and you may want to buy a BMS for them.
Other parts include 


throttle [0-5V] (US$29),
cables,
heat sink for controller (US$19),
special cables for KDZ controller (two at US$19 each),
main contactor (US$69, but I paid 20% less during a sale),
400 amp fuse (US $5),
fuse holder (US$15),
terminals,
small fuse etc,
battery trays for each car battery used (AU$13 each to AU$14 each depending on size).

I also bought other little bits in pieces as well. I get around 20 minutes. You can see it in action. This one drifts better than my first one. No idea on top speed, but feels faster than my first electric go kart.

One thing to keep in mind, when I run at 24 volts, I am using a main contactor whose control voltage at the coils is 24 volts. If I want to go to 36 volts, I will have to change the main contactor to one that can handle 36 volts at the coils. 
Originally, I bought a contactor that was for 12 volts at the coils thinking the control circuit will be separate to the traction circuit (like in most Electric Car Conversions), but the KDZ48400 is not like that. However, the KDHE uses 12 volts for the control circuit. Just something to keep in mind when selecting components. 

I bought most of my electrical parts from http://www.KellyController.com, http://www.evworks.com.au, http://www.jaycar.com.au, http://www.autoone.com.au and http://www.supercheapauto.com.au


----------



## slimdawg (Mar 7, 2012)

Starting with a rolling frame helps when I did mine I picked up a cheap 36 v dc motor on eBay $100 make an offer option and used an alltrex spm 48300 $350 than used a headway set 48v 15ah $650 eBay gear it for torque 34 mph for 30min ride time check it out

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GdcTbH_RjgU


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

How fast do you want to charge the battery?
This will determine what type battery.


----------

